# Who Hates Sarah Palin?



## -Cp (Sep 12, 2008)

FOXNews.com - Who Hates Sarah Palin? - Red Eye w/ Greg Gutfeld

According to many in the media, we truly have discovered someone worse than Hitler &#8212; and it's Sarah Palin.

Head to any left-wing blog or even CNN for that matter and you'll find the zaniest of conspiracies -- froth that even a dude with rabies would find unseemly.

So how can one person create so much bile among folks who claim to be the most tolerant in the universe? I mean, liberals are the good people: They're open-minded, caring and of course, fair.

But somehow, a Republican lady in her 40s is exempt from this treatment. Perhaps, she truly is the devil in a dress, a ghoul that eats children and pollutes the planet and possibly beats Barack Obama, the patron saint of every customer buying wheat germ in bulk at GNC.

But I know the real reason why every single elitist media type is terrified of her. They've never met her. And by "her," I don't mean Sarah Palin. I mean "her", an actual normal woman with a bunch of kids, an average husband and no desire to watch "The L Word."

She's scary to these folks the way Wal-Mart is scary to them: Both are alien to someone who blogs about their chakras. They won't go there, because they've never been there.

To them, hating Sarah Palin is a symptom of larger bigotry against the rest of us, the normal. If they saw her at a party, they would wonder how she got in. She's the anti-Obama, the anti-New York Times, the anti-everything that Tim Robbins loves, which is why I love her &#8212; and you should too.

And if you disagree with me, then you sir are worse than Hitler.

Greg Gutfeld hosts "Red Eye with Greg Gutfeld" weekdays at 3 a.m. ET. Send your comments to: redeye@foxnews.com


----------



## jschuck12001 (Sep 12, 2008)

-Cp said:


> FOXNews.com - Who Hates Sarah Palin? - Red Eye w/ Greg Gutfeld
> 
> According to many in the media, we truly have discovered someone worse than Hitler  and it's Sarah Palin.
> 
> ...



If we dont like palin then we are worse than a man who killed millions of jews.  What the fuck are you talking about


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> If we dont like palin then we are worse than a man who killed millions of jews.  What the fuck are you talking about



It must take tremendous mental gymnastics to quote an entire article and still not know what it says.


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> If we dont like palin then we are worse than a man who killed millions of jews.  What the fuck are you talking about



He's nuts... thinks liberals shouldn't be allowed to breed... just ask him.


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

jillian said:


> He's nuts... thinks liberals shouldn't be allowed to breed... just ask him.



Between homosexuality, condoms and abortion...he's already gotten his wish.

heh


----------



## Shogun (Sep 12, 2008)

a FOX NEWS EDITORIAL!  WOW.  You guys really are pulling out the GEMS today!





Hey, maybe you can find something of the Free Republic next!  Then!  If you are feeling saucy..  maybe you can find a quote about affirmative action on NIGGERMANIA.COM!


----------



## -Cp (Sep 12, 2008)

Shogun said:


> a FOX NEWS EDITORIAL!  WOW.  You guys really are pulling out the GEMS today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about one from CNN then?

Commentary: The Sarah Palin smear-fest - CNN.com


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 12, 2008)

From Glenn Beck.. WTF.. The only reason hes not of fox is that there were too many other whackjob windbags over there... He has two hours on CNN where he bashes Obama.. on the radio he has three hours where he bashes obama and ya know what... Its still a dead heat..  Have any of the radio hosts ever finished college.. if not highschool..


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2008)

-Cp said:


> FOXNews.com - Who Hates Sarah Palin? - Red Eye w/ Greg Gutfeld
> 
> According to many in the media, we truly have discovered someone worse than Hitler  and it's Sarah Palin.
> 
> ...




This is silly.  We hate her because she's just like Bush.  Seems like one of us but will fuck us for the next 4 years just like Bush did for 8.

The question is, why do you like her?  Are you anti abortion in in cases of rape?  Are you in favor of Bush's foreign policies?  How about his economic plans where the rich get richer and the middle class gets poorer?  

We hate her because she is Bush.  If McCain was at all different from Bush, she fills in those gaps.  The relgious right didn't like McCain but they love Bush, and they love Palin.  That should speak volumes to you idiots.


----------



## -Cp (Sep 12, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> This is silly.  We hate her because she's just like Bush.  Seems like one of us but will fuck us for the next 4 years just like Bush did for 8.
> 
> The question is, why do you like her?  Are you anti abortion in in cases of rape?  Are you in favor of Bush's foreign policies?  How about his economic plans where the rich get richer and the middle class gets poorer?
> 
> We hate her because she is Bush.  If McCain was at all different from Bush, she fills in those gaps.  The relgious right didn't like McCain but they love Bush, and they love Palin.  That should speak volumes to you idiots.



You're the one making the assertion that she's "Just like Bush" - please provide us links to her policies that are "just like Bush"....


----------



## Shogun (Sep 12, 2008)

-Cp said:


> How about one from CNN then?
> 
> Commentary: The Sarah Palin smear-fest - CNN.com



from GLEN FUCKING BECK?




hey, dude.. why dont you just say fuckit and post the next one from Rush on your way to mike savage?





GOOD JOB!


----------



## Silence (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't hate her... I don't know enough about her TO hate her in fact.

I don't think it's fair to say we hate her unless it's also fair to say the Cons HATE Obama!  

this titty baby whining coming from the right is getting more than a little pathetic.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

-Cp said:


> You're the one making the assertion that she's "Just like Bush" - please provide us links to her policies that are "just like Bush"....


 Think Progress  On &#8216;The View,&#8217; McCain Falsely Claims Palin Never Requested Earmarks As Governor Of Alaska

I don't hate because I don;t know her, but she has McCain lying for her now!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 12, 2008)

-Cp said:


> You're the one making the assertion that she's "Just like Bush" - please provide us links to her policies that are "just like Bush"....



uh, did you HEAR her answer to Russia?  


Hey, maybe Sean fucking Hannity has an editorial you can quote from!


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

And amid the cacophany of derision for citing Glenn Beck and Fox news comes a commentary from ThinkProgress.


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

Shogun said:


> uh, did you HEAR her answer to Russia?


You mean about NATO living up to its intended design and treaty laws?

WEIRD!


----------



## nia588 (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't hate the woman, i just don't think she's right for the job. the interview she has with gibson just really showed the country that she has no clue about foreign policy. she wouldn't answer his questions. she danced around the Israel/Iran question


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 12, 2008)

Jeepers said:


> From Glenn Beck.. WTF.. The only reason hes not of fox is that there were too many other whackjob windbags over there... He has two hours on CNN where he bashes Obama.. on the radio he has three hours where he bashes obama and ya know what... Its still a dead heat..  Have any of the radio hosts ever finished college.. if not highschool..



Glenn Beck is an idiot.


----------



## Silence (Sep 12, 2008)

I think that's what pisses me off more than anything else... McCain LIES about her record, SHE lies about her record and then when the media reports it supposedly they are smearing her!  WHAT THE FUCK???


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

HoleInTheVoid said:


> And amid the cacophany of derision for citing Glenn Beck and Fox news comes a commentary from ThinkProgress.


It may have been posted on Thinkprogress but it was McCain's own words stating she never took earmarks as Governor!Watch the View asshole!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2008)

-Cp said:


> You're the one making the assertion that she's "Just like Bush" - please provide us links to her policies that are "just like Bush"....



The religious right didn't like McCain and they love her.  You figure it out.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2008)

-Cp said:


> How about one from CNN then?
> 
> Commentary: The Sarah Palin smear-fest - CNN.com



You actually used Glen Beck?  Yea, my dad was fooled by Glen Beck for awhile too.  He pretends to be fair.

You should have seen him with Chuck Norris last night.  

Hey Chuck Norris, you are rich, shut the fuck up!  You have no clue how bad the GOP is for us.

He wanted Huckabee.  Chuck norris lost a lot of credibility with me. 

Isn't Don King a Republican?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 12, 2008)

HoleInTheVoid said:


> You mean about NATO living up to its intended design and treaty laws?
> 
> WEIRD!



oh YEA!  just like how bush needed a UN resolution in order to validate invading iraq, eh?  Gosh, BRAVO, dude.  fucking BRAVO.


SADDAM has not disarmed, remember, motherfucker?


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2008)

HoleInTheVoid said:


> You mean about NATO living up to its intended design and treaty laws?
> 
> WEIRD!



About thinking it might under any set of circumstances be anything less than a disaster for us to get involved in a military action against Russia....

only someone who's waiting on the apocalypse because she thinks she's going to be raptured up would think that would be anything but insanity.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Think Progress  On The View, McCain Falsely Claims Palin Never Requested Earmarks As Governor Of Alaska
> 
> I don't hate because I don;t know her, but she has McCain lying for her now!



I hate her along with the other GOP because they believe 90% of us should be making $5K a year less so they can make $25K a year more.

That's greedy, selfish and evil.  To think they made it so the prices went up, the value of the dollar went down and our wages went down and they think it is they that needs the break.  

And to think they are the best for this country when they caused the housing crash, our 401K's to go bust and putting us in 2 recessions within 8 years.  Not to mention double the debt and sell America cheap to foreign companies.


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> It may have been posted on Thinkprogress but it was McCain's own words stating she never took earmarks as Governor!Watch the View asshole!



Why asshole? Do you think asshole that if I read your article asshole that I'll run over to your asshole side of the political spectrum asshole?



			
				shogun said:
			
		

> oh YEA! just like how bush needed a UN resolution in order to validate invading iraq, eh? Gosh, BRAVO, dude. fucking BRAVO.
> 
> 
> SADDAM has not disarmed, remember, motherfucker?


To think that ANYBODY would fuck your mother...

*shudders*

Anyhoo!

What does Resolution 1441 have to do with NATO repelling an attack on a member state?

Alas, let us shed a tear for the dearly departed Saddam. If only Hanz Blix had another 14 months the Iraqis would still be safely within their cages and Franc and Russia would still be getting rich enough to be our friends.

Drat that Bush!


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

jillian said:


> About thinking it might under any set of circumstances be anything less than a disaster for us to get involved in a military action against Russia....
> 
> only someone who's waiting on the apocalypse because she thinks she's going to be raptured up would think that would be anything but insanity.


So you're opposed to the entire of NATO? Because it was founded for the sole purpose of repelling an attack for the USSR, which was nuclear armed then as it is now.

Of couse Russia has a shitbag military and it would be a disaster for them conventionally and if they're crazy enough to risk nuclear war over their dreams of bygone empire you should be worried about Putin, not Palin.

But this is typical. Liberals are the people Saddam and bin Laden and the rest look to when they assert that if you bloody Americans hard enough they run away. Liberals invite violence.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 12, 2008)

Who hates her?

Moose.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 12, 2008)

HoleInTheVoid said:


> So you're opposed to the entire of NATO? Because it was founded for the sole purpose of repelling an attack for the USSR, which was nuclear armed then as it is now.
> 
> Of couse Russia has a shitbag military and it would be a disaster for them conventionally and if they're crazy enough to risk nuclear war over their dreams of bygone empire you should be worried about Putin, not Palin.
> 
> But this is typical. Liberals are the people Saddam and bin Laden and the rest look to when they assert that if you bloody Americans hard enough they run away. Liberals invite violence.



Why are you willing to go the mattresses over Georgia?


----------



## del (Sep 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> It may have been posted on Thinkprogress but it was McCain's own words stating she never took earmarks as Governor!Watch the View asshole!



i'd rather give myself a vasectomy with a grapefruit spoon than watch the view.


----------



## jillian (Sep 12, 2008)

HoleInTheVoid said:


> So you're opposed to the entire of NATO? Because it was founded for the sole purpose of repelling an attack for the USSR, which was nuclear armed then as it is now.
> 
> Of couse Russia has a shitbag military and it would be a disaster for them conventionally and if they're crazy enough to risk nuclear war over their dreams of bygone empire you should be worried about Putin, not Palin.
> 
> But this is typical. Liberals are the people Saddam and bin Laden and the rest look to when they assert that if you bloody Americans hard enough they run away. Liberals invite violence.



Blah blah blah blah blah..... liberals... blah blah blah blah blah... 

there are things worth figing for... but not EVERYTHING deserves the response of "bomb bomb bomb..."... And not everyone who tells you  that a particular war is stupid is "running away". 

all the more reason people like you shouldn't get within 1,000 yards of the button...


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Who hates her?
> 
> Moose.


Hilarrrrious!
 I have heard one nickname that I can't get out of my head!
Milfy McMooseturd!


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I hate her along with the other GOP because they believe 90% of us should be making $5K a year less so they can make $25K a year more.
> 
> That's greedy, selfish and evil.  To think they made it so the prices went up, the value of the dollar went down and our wages went down and they think it is they that needs the break.
> 
> And to think they are the best for this country when they caused the housing crash, our 401K's to go bust and putting us in 2 recessions within 8 years.  Not to mention double the debt and sell America cheap to foreign companies.


I don't like to hate people I don't know but I know if I knew her I would hate her. I have also heard that her own son doesn't like her of course that is speculation but I wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

Article 15 said:
			
		

> Why are you willing to go the mattresses over Georgia?


Are you willing to forego treaty obligations?

Obviously this is in the context of Georgia being admitted to NATO in the future but as those were the terms of Mr Gibson's question it isn't are we willing to suffer for Georia but are we willing to abondon obligations in the face of bald aggression?



jillian said:


> Blah blah blah blah blah..... liberals... blah blah blah blah blah...
> 
> there are things worth figing for... but not EVERYTHING deserves the response of "bomb bomb bomb..."... And not everyone who tells you  that a particular war is stupid is "running away".
> 
> all the more reason people like you shouldn't get within 1,000 yards of the button...


I know foreign policy isn't your strong suit but the NATO charter calls for repelling a military attack with military force.

Are you saying we should scrap the NATO treaty in favor of negoiating the Soviets--er--Russians out of member natons?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 12, 2008)

*To think that ANYBODY would fuck your mother...

*shudders*
*

Do you really want to talk about mothers given that knuckle dragging behemoth that still doesn't know which toothless good ole boy down at Joe's Bar might be your father?  really?  I mean, Im sure the entire county NEEDED tornado protection but you'd think they'd use your mom's **** as a giant whistle siren rather than mobile cave.

*
Anyhoo!
What does Resolution 1441 have to do with NATO repelling an attack on a member state?*

Given how it was used by bush to validate invasion, and how SHE would do the same by manipulated nato, it's pretty damn clear what the UN resolution has to do with it.  Please..  after you get done manually stimulating your mothers clitoris feel free to get back to me on that.  But wash your hands first.

*
Alas, let us shed a tear for the dearly departed Saddam. If only Hanz Blix had another 14 months the Iraqis would still be safely within their cages and Franc and Russia would still be getting rich enough to be our friends.
Drat that Bush!
*

Alas, let us shed a tear for never finding those big evil PHANTOM WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION that was insisted upon by your type.  If only every other despot in the history of the world had the same toolbelt Bush had.. I mean, even Hitler had starry eyed followers like you so.. just think what he could have done with a UN resolution!


Now, go shave that whore of a mother of yours and tell her i'm bringing 8 of my dirtiest friends, a raincoat and cash for her to pay her rent..


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I hate her along with the other GOP because they believe 90% of us should be making $5K a year less so they can make $25K a year more.
> 
> That's greedy, selfish and evil.  To think they made it so the prices went up, the value of the dollar went down and our wages went down and they think it is they that needs the break.
> 
> And to think they are the best for this country when they caused the housing crash, our 401K's to go bust and putting us in 2 recessions within 8 years.  Not to mention double the debt and sell America cheap to foreign companies.


That doesn't even make sense on its own terms.

To win elections you need to gain majorities. So if the GOP only wants rich people (in a minute you'll be cursing the unwashed masses) that means they would need a majority of people to be rich.

Of course the flip side is: if you're against propserity you punish achievement.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I don't like to hate people I don't know but I know if I knew her I would hate her. I have also heard that her own son doesn't like her of course that is speculation but I wouldn't be surprised!



Luissa's 13, isn't she?


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Luissa's 13, isn't she?


And you are redneck!


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 12, 2008)

HoleInTheVoid said:


> Are you willing to forego treaty obligations?
> 
> Obviously this is in the context of Georgia being admitted to NATO in the future but as those were the terms of Mr Gibson's question it isn't are we willing to suffer for Georia but are we willing to abondon obligations in the face of bald aggression?






> *GIBSON: Would you favor putting Georgia and Ukraine in NATO?
> 
> PALIN: Ukraine, definitely, yes. Yes, and Georgia.
> 
> ...



In essence, agreeing with this policy is agreeing to go to war with Russia over Georgia.

She wants to allow Georgia to join NATO knowing full well the likeliness of war.

That's insane.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> And you are redneck!



You're a bigot.
There. I win.


----------



## carol6018 (Sep 12, 2008)

You go Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Dawn (Sep 12, 2008)

No fucking way would I spill a drop of blood to defend Georgia.  

And you know god damn well no Con on this board would sacrifice their life for the honor of Georgia.  They, of course, have no problem sending other people's kids to fight their wars, while they pontificate from the status of armchair general.


----------



## del (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah, the Russians will never back down.
 it'll be like the Cuban War all over again.

oh, wait.......


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

Shogun said:


> ...


If you don't like mother insults stop using them and I won't respond in kind.



> Given how it was used by bush to validate invasion, and how SHE would do the same by manipulated nato, it's pretty damn clear what the UN resolution has to do with it.


So what you're saying is: If Georgia was admitted to NATO and the Soviets--er--Russia were to invade a response by NATO would only be possible if Palin manipulated the NATO treaty?



> Alas, let us shed a tear for never finding those big evil PHANTOM WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION that was insisted upon by your type.  If only every other despot in the history of the world had the same toolbelt Bush had.. I mean, even Hitler had starry eyed followers like you so.. just think what he could have done with a UN resolution!


I seem to remember Saddam had declared several thousand tons of varios CWs and BWs but had not--even by UN standards--provided adequate explanation as to their disposition.

Oddly, the disposition of those declared stockpiles remains a mystery.

Of course Saddam was hiding programs for future use and he was neck-deep into international terrorism.



> Now, go shave that whore of a mother of yours and tell her i'm bringing 8 of my dirtiest friends, a raincoat and cash for her to pay her rent..


drat! I am undone by your internet tough-guyedness!


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 12, 2008)

del said:


> yeah, the Russians will never back down.
> it'll be like the Cuban War all over again.
> 
> oh, wait.......



Yeah, because I'm sure America is really looking forward to reliving those days ...


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> In essence, agreeing with this policy is agreeing to go to war with Russia over Georgia.
> 
> She wants to allow Georgia to join NATO knowing full well the likeliness of war.
> 
> That's insane.



And if someone threatened you with violence for voting Little O would you kowtow i the name of peace or would you assert your freedom and vote for him with your head held high?


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> You're a bigot.
> There. I win.


I guess I am then! I don't like you and the way you want to push your values on everyone else! big·ot (bgt) n.


One who is strongly partial to one's own group, religion, race, or politics and is intolerant of those who differ.

So by this meaning you are bigot also.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 12, 2008)

HoleInTheVoid said:


> And if someone threatened you with violence for voting Little O would you kowtow i the name of peace or would you assert your freedom and vote for him with your head held high?



What does my right to vote have to do with Georgia?


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 12, 2008)

We've had a line drawn in the sand for decades.  Russia knows if they cross that line it means war.  They haven't crossed it.

Russia has drawn their own line in the sand.

And now you want to cross it?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I guess I am then! I don't like you and the way you want to push your values on everyone else! big·ot (bgt) n.
> 
> 
> One who is strongly partial to one's own group, religion, race, or politics and is intolerant of those who differ.
> ...



Lol. No, I don't go around claiming that those of other religions should be suppressed. That's a lib thing. Nor do I run around attacking people for their religion, their genetic heritage. I don't claim the majority of people are stupid based upon the fact that they don't agree with me, and I don't consider people in particular geographic locations to be less intelligent than myself.

Those are qualities of a bigot.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Lol. No, I don't go around claiming that those of other religions should be suppressed. That's a lib thing. Nor do I run around attacking people for their religion, their genetic heritage. I don't claim the majority of people are stupid based upon the fact that they don't agree with me, and I don't consider people in particular geographic locations to be less intelligent than myself.
> 
> Those are qualities of a bigot.



You attack people on their political beliefs without thinknig they could possibly be correct.  For example your assumption that liberals are all bigot. By definition, you are a bigot in the sense that you will not change your opinion and you will not tolerate a different one.


----------



## Denny Crane (Sep 12, 2008)

-Cp said:


> FOXNews.com - Who Hates Sarah Palin? - Red Eye w/ Greg Gutfeld
> 
> According to many in the media, we truly have discovered someone worse than Hitler  and it's Sarah Palin.
> 
> ...



This article sounds like bullshit to me. Just because voters question her credentials to be VP, it doesn't translate into hating her. Yes, there are some rabid bloggers out there bashing Palin, but there seems to be as many rabid bloggers attacking Obama, so it seems balanced to me.

I don't hate her, and I don't hate McCain for that matter. I don't know Palin, but she doesn't really impress me much so far.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Lol. No, I don't go around claiming that those of other religions should be suppressed. That's a lib thing. Nor do I run around attacking people for their religion, their genetic heritage. I don't claim the majority of people are stupid based upon the fact that they don't agree with me, and I don't consider people in particular geographic locations to be less intelligent than myself.
> 
> Those are qualities of a bigot.


You were putting me down and anyone else who believes in abortion yesterday which is a religious and political belief. 
And if I was 13 that would be age discrimnation because you meant it as an insult.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

No, it wouldn't be discrimination. 13 year olds aren't adults, do not enjoy the rights of adults, and don't need to be treated as adults.

Putting down people individually is not bigotry, unless you're putting them down because they're a certain color, religion, from a certain place, etc. If I tell you you're an idiot because you don't understand something, that isn't bigotry. That's just describing you, personally. It isn't attributing stupidity to you based upon something else..where you're from, or how much money you have.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Lol. No, I don't go around claiming that those of other religions should be suppressed. That's a lib thing. Nor do I run around attacking people for their religion, their genetic heritage. I don't claim the majority of people are stupid based upon the fact that they don't agree with me, and I don't consider people in particular geographic locations to be less intelligent than myself.
> 
> Those are qualities of a bigot.


"libtard" -Alliebaba
This is a bigot remark and not very PC
Pot Calling the kettle black alitte!
And I have nothing against rednecks just redneck assholes!


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol. I'm not PC, dear. That's not my thing at all.

Libtard is a perfectly reasonable name, given the shining examples of the liberal mind we have in here.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> No, it wouldn't be discrimination. 13 year olds aren't adults, do not enjoy the rights of adults, and don't need to be treated as adults.
> 
> Putting down people individually is not bigotry, unless you're putting them down because they're a certain color, religion, from a certain place, etc. If I tell you you're an idiot because you don't understand something, that isn't bigotry. That's just describing you, personally. It isn't attributing stupidity to you based upon something else..where you're from, or how much money you have.



You are not treating people individually, you constantly refer to obama supporters as liberals and assume that they are against humanity.


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 12, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> What does my right to vote have to do with Georgia?



Georgians have a right to vote. They can't have that right if they are conquered.

And you can't have a right to vote if threats aren't stopped before their metastisize.

Not that your right to vote will mean much if threats of violence can be used to compel you to stop policies.

Georgia should be free to join NATO. It's not like NATO seeks the conquest of Russia, so their joining is harmless. Yet, Russia threatens and you people cower.

No, you're not free.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Lol. I'm not PC, dear. That's not my thing at all.
> 
> Libtard is a perfectly reasonable name, given the shining examples of the liberal mind we have in here.



Would you consider me a liberal?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Obama's a liberal.
His base is liberal. 
And I don't believe I've ever said all his supporters are liberals. 

Does any of this matter?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> Would you consider me a liberal?



Do you believe in the redistribution of wealth?


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Obama's a liberal.
> His base is liberal.
> And I don't believe I've ever said all his supporters are liberals.



Let me quote you, 'Obama's a liberal, and those who support him are liberals, whether they want to acknowledge it or not. And they are both bigoted and sexist.'


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Do you believe in the redistribution of wealth?



Yes, but I am against abortion, where does that put me?


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Obama's a liberal.
> His base is liberal.
> And I don't believe I've ever said all his supporters are liberals.
> 
> Does any of this matter?


Calling someone a tard is saying they are retarded and by calling them a libtard is putting down there politcal beliefs and if you read the definition I posted above for bigot that falls under being a bigot. I Win!


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> Let me quote you, 'Obama's a liberal, and those who support him are liberals, whether they want to acknowledge it or not. And they are both bigoted and sexist.'


Wouldn't McCain be sexist when making the same comment about Hilary's health plan. And as I recall isn't there a few conservatives on here who support Obama!


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> Yes, but I am against abortion, where does that put me?



Sorry, liberal.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Sorry, liberal.



Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Calling someone a tard is saying they are retarded and by calling them a libtard is putting down there politcal beliefs and if you read the definition I posted above for bigot that falls under being a bigot. I Win!



Disagreeing with someone's political views is not bigotry, libtard.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Disagreeing with someone's political views is not bigotry, libtard.



It does when you disagree with them before you even know their views.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> Does that make me a bad person?



It makes you wrong. Probably bad as well, as anyone who values tyranny must be considered bad and wrong. I'm sure you have it justified in your head, but ultimately, it doesn't make any difference. You're right or you're wrong, you're good or you're bad. You can't be bad with a disclaimer "she meant well". It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Disagreeing with someone's political views is not bigotry, libtard.


Like I said before calling someone a libtard is! It is the same thing as me calling you a redneck! And you just proved my point one more time that you are also bigot!


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> It makes you wrong. Probably bad as well, as anyone who values tyranny must be considered bad and wrong. I'm sure you have it justified in your head, but ultimately, it doesn't make any difference. You're right or you're wrong, you're good or you're bad. You can't be bad with a disclaimer "she meant well". It doesn't work that way.



You are having a problem with definition.  Just because I support obama does mean I support tyranny, SIC SEMP TYRANNUS!


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> It makes you wrong. Probably bad as well, as anyone who values tyranny must be considered bad and wrong. I'm sure you have it justified in your head, but ultimately, it doesn't make any difference. You're right or you're wrong, you're good or you're bad. You can't be bad with a disclaimer "she meant well". It doesn't work that way.


And by saying they are wrong because of their politcal view is also being a bigot. You may disagree with their views but it doesn't make them wrong! You are making this to easy!


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> It makes you wrong. Probably bad as well, as anyone who values tyranny must be considered bad and wrong. I'm sure you have it justified in your head, but ultimately, it doesn't make any difference. You're right or you're wrong, you're good or you're bad. You can't be bad with a disclaimer "she meant well". It doesn't work that way.



Woah woah..."You're right or you're wrong, you're good or you're bad."  you can't be serious.  We all have bboth light and dark inside.  If you see the world in black and white, right and wrong, then you have no capacity to compromise, that is just like the religious fundementalists we are fighting, we are right, they dont aggree with us, they must be wrong.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> It does when you disagree with them before you even know their views.



Er...the term "liberal" pretty much describes their views. It's a word used specifically to describe the views of a person. You can make quite a few assumptions based upon knowing what somebody's views are, and it does not fall into the realm of bigotry to do so. Being a liberal isn't like being from Oklahoma, or being black. It isn't something you can't help. Liberalism is a choice and a set of ideas, and as such, criticizing someone for embracing that is not bigotry.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Er...the term "liberal" pretty much describes their views. It's a word used specifically to describe the views of a person. You can make quite a few assumptions based upon knowing what somebody's views are, and it does not fall into the realm of bigotry to do so. Being a liberal isn't like being from Oklahoma, or being black. It isn't something you can't help. Liberalism is a choice and a set of ideas, and as such, criticizing someone for embracing that is not bigotry.



Is disaggreeing with abortion liberal?  People don't have to follow the guidelines of liberals and conservatives, some people are actually capabel of free thinking.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> Woah woah..."You're right or you're wrong, you're good or you're bad."  you can't be serious.  We all have bboth light and dark inside.  If you see the world in black and white, right and wrong, then you have no capacity to compromise, that is just like the religious fundementalists we are fighting, we are right, they dont aggree with us, they must be wrong.



As opposed to the liberal jihad, who don't believe in right or wrong, and subsequently don't understand the difference between good and evil, truth and lie, honor and deceit.

There is a right, there is a wrong, there is such a thing as good, there is such a thing as evil. Everything is not relative, everything is not subjective.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> As opposed to the liberal jihad, who don't believe in right or wrong, and subsequently don't understand the difference between good and evil, truth and lie, honor and deceit.
> 
> There is a right, there is a wrong, there is such a thing as good, there is such a thing as evil. Everything is not relative, everything is not subjective.



Abortion is.  Consider a woman is raped and becomes pregnent.  She can not afford to raise a child.  What if someone is raped and giving birth can harm the mother physically, maybe kill her?  Everything is not as clear as you want to think they are.

Btw, the terrorists think what they are doing is honorable and right.  That is because they were told that sinse birth, not because they are evil.  We should make every effort to extinguish this idea, but it was taught in schools and by priests propogating lies to elevate themselves.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> Abortion is.  Consider a woman is raped and becomes pregnent.  She can not afford to raise a child.  What if someone is raped and giving birth can harm the mother physically, maybe kill her?  Everything is not as clear as you want to think they are.
> 
> Btw, the terrorists think what they are doing is honorable and right.  That is because they were told that sinse birth, not because they are evil.  We should make every effort to extinguish this idea, but it was taught in schools and by priests propogating lies to elevate themselves.


Don't confuse her. She doesn't understand that everything she says is making her look more and more like a bigot!


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Don't confuse her. She doesn't understand that everything she says is making her look more and more like a bigot!



I will not stop until this board is ruled by logic, fact, and both sides tolerating the other's opinion.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> As opposed to the liberal jihad, who don't believe in right or wrong, and subsequently don't understand the difference between good and evil, truth and lie, honor and deceit.
> 
> There is a right, there is a wrong, there is such a thing as good, there is such a thing as evil. Everything is not relative, everything is not subjective.




and killing innocent Iraqi children because Bush lied to us is right or wrong?


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> and killing innocent Iraqi children because Bush lied to us is right or wrong?



It is bad, but lets not assume, AllieBaba supported Bush.  Have you AllieBaba?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Killing is always wrong, but that doesn't stop it from happening.
And word the question in a truthful way. Lying is also always wrong. Even when put in the form of a misleading question.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> I will not stop until this board is ruled by logic, fact, and both sides tolerating the other's opinion.


 I hope you get somewhere. That is why I like debating with Navy1960 and Gunny! They don't agree with you but they respect you by not calling you names and understand you have the right to your opinion. 
I shouldn't of called her a redneck but I got sick of her name calling! Maybe I will neg rep myself.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> It is bad, but lets not assume, AllieBaba supported Bush.  Have you AllieBaba?



Yes. I'm a Republican. I supported him because under a Gore or a Kerry the nation would sink quickly. They aren't qualified to lead, and they have none of my beliefs.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> *Yes. I'm a Republican*. I supported him because under a Gore or a Kerry the nation would sink quickly. They aren't qualified to lead, and they have none of my beliefs.



That's why we are having a problem.  

Are you really defending Bush?  Name one president who has done this country worse.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Killing is always wrong, but that doesn't stop it from happening.
> And word the question in a truthful way. Lying is also always wrong. Even when put in the form of a misleading question.




But Bush lead the country to believe Sadam had weapons that the inspectors said were not there.

Bush said Sadam had ties to AQ.

Then we found out he didnt.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yes. I'm a Republican. I supported him because under a Gore or a Kerry the nation would sink quickly. They aren't qualified to lead, and they have none of my beliefs.




How is it Gore wasnt qualified yet Palin is?


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yes. I'm a Republican. I supported him because under a Gore or a Kerry the nation would sink quickly. They aren't qualified to lead, and they have none of my beliefs.


Just like it sunk under FDR! or Clinton for that matter! Give me a break. Have alittle bit more faith in our country and the way it was created. We have checks and balances for a reason. Yes George W Bush in my OPINION is a terrible president but I still know he cannot sink this country.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> That we why we are having a problem.
> 
> Are you really defending Bush?  Name one president who has done this country worse.



Carter.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Just like it sunk under FDR! or Clinton for that matter! Give me a break. Have alittle bit more faith in our country and the way it was created. We have checks and balances for a reason. Yes George W Bush in my OPINION is a terrible president but I still know he cannot sink this country.



Honey, let the grown ups talk.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Carter.


If we would have listened to Carter 30 years ago we would have not been in the oil crisis today. Where do you think the Republican and Democrats keep getting their ideas from.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Honey, let the grown ups talk.


Come up with a new comeback. Personally I liked the bigot one!


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> Abortion is.  Consider a woman is raped and becomes pregnent.  She can not afford to raise a child.  What if someone is raped and giving birth can harm the mother physically, maybe kill her?  Everything is not as clear as you want to think they are.
> 
> Btw, the terrorists think what they are doing is honorable and right.  That is because they were told that sinse birth, not because they are evil.  We should make every effort to extinguish this idea, but it was taught in schools and by priests propogating lies to elevate themselves.



Spare me the abortion-mother rhetoric. As I've explained ad nauseum, I'm familiar with the rhetoric, and I'm familiar with the population. I've worked with these women, I've taken them into abortion clinics, I've counseled them afterwards. I know a woman who obtained an abortion after her sister was shot, and she was raped next to the body, while holding her 2 year old daughter. 

As I've said before, I've no problem with the morning after pill for women who report a rape. But spare me the "they might be killed" if they report the rape..you're making the assumption that it's better that they go ahead and wait a few months and get big and then get an abortion? You really think that will improve their chance of survival? Staying in the abusive relationship and getting an abortion is going to make things better for them?

And I know terrorists think they're doing the right thing. That doesn't make it right, nor does it make them less evil. You don't expunge evil because someone has a bad childhood. John Gacy was undoubtedly brutally sexually abused as a child. He thought he was doing a great thing when he tortured, raped and killed the 30-odd boys found under his house. Was he evil? I guess not...he THOUGHT he was doing the right thing.

The whole justification of evil thing makes me sick, honestly.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Honey, let the grown ups talk.



Insults do not an arguement make my little dear.

Try to honestly answer why Gore was not qualified yet Palin is?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, setting all of this name calling aside,

in my opinion, Sarah Palin is not ready to be our vice president and is not ready to step in to the presidency....I was not certain when she was first picked, but now I am sure of it.

I also think many Republicans know this as well, but they are backing her anyway because they know that mccain will probably not run a second term, and putting her as vp NOW gets her ready to run for the presidency in 2012.

care


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey care good to see........ well I mean read you.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> If we would have listened to Carter 30 years ago we would have not been in the oil crisis today. Where do you think the Republican and Democrats keep getting their ideas from.



Oil was rationed under Carter.
He was responsible for shutting down industry in the forests and seas and decimating the economy.
He was responsible for the bottom falling out of the beef industry in 76.
He left office while we were in a hostage crisis, which was HIS FAULT.
Anyway. You get the idea. You want to see what inflation is really like? What it's like to be in a recession? Look at Carter's term.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 12, 2008)

Care4all said:


> Well, setting all of this name calling aside,
> 
> in my opinion, Sarah Palin is not ready to be our vice president and is not ready to step in to the presidency....I was not certain when she was first picked, but now I am sure of it.
> 
> ...



LOL I like the way you claim how to know what republicans are thinking.
Both campaigns have disintigrated into 2nd grade name calling. We should be embarrassed. Looks like the next 4 years are destined to be as nasty as the last 4.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> Hey care good to see........ well I mean read you.



hey tm!!!!  good to see you too, where have you been?  all ok with your family??


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Carter.



I don't think Carter did anything either way, except camp david accords


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Then you think wrong.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Spare me the abortion-mother rhetoric. As I've explained ad nauseum, I'm familiar with the rhetoric, and I'm familiar with the population. I've worked with these women, I've taken them into abortion clinics, I've counseled them afterwards. I know a woman who obtained an abortion after her sister was shot, and she was raped next to the body, while holding her 2 year old daughter.
> 
> As I've said before, I've no problem with the morning after pill for women who report a rape. But spare me the "they might be killed" if they report the rape..you're making the assumption that it's better that they go ahead and wait a few months and get big and then get an abortion? You really think that will improve their chance of survival? Staying in the abusive relationship and getting an abortion is going to make things better for them?
> 
> ...



*Sigh*  I see you will not even consider like is tougher than right and wrong.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Then you think wrong.



What did Carter do that was bad?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Please refer to my previous listing.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> LOL I like the way you claim how to know what republicans are thinking.
> Both campaigns have disintigrated into 2nd grade name calling. We should be embarrassed. Looks like the next 4 years are destined to be as nasty as the last 4.


Dillo, there is no way on this earth that republicans would be supporting a sarah palin type candidate with very little to NO experience or knowledge of foreign affairs if this were a democratic pick as vp....to deny such is just intellectually dishonest.

I am married to a republican and half of my family are republicans, i know what the SANE  republicans are thinking, more than you seem know....the whole country of republicans are not as fervent as the texas republicans are  over this pick....other than getting a kick out of seeing liberals go nuts over it.

And yes, both campaigns are acting like kindergartners and i hate it.

but the charlie gibson interview sealed it....she IS NOT READY AT ALL to step in as president on day one, and Americans should not gamble on this one in this day and age imo....she seems to be a mini bush, clueless....NOT READY, at least not yet to step in to the highest and most important position in the World....President Bush was not ready either...and we as a country are paying dearly for it.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

"The final year of his presidential tenure was marked by several major crises, including the 1979 takeover of the American embassy in Iran and holding of hostages by Iranian students, a failed rescue attempt of the hostages, serious fuel shortages, and the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan."

From wiki.

The fuel shortages (we've seen nothing like it since, including now) happened after 
"He established a national energy policy that included conservation, price decontrol, and new technology. Foreign oil imports were reduced by 50% from 1977 to 1982."

He fired his entire cabinet after giving a speech which didn't take quite as well as they had told him it would.

The man was and remains an incompetent toad. He set the stage for middle east conflicts back then, and we're still paying for his stupidity today.



I don't suppose you see any significance to that? He


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Care4all said:


> Dillo, there is no way on this earth that republicans would be supporting a sarah palin type candidate with very little to NO experience or knowledge of foreign affairs if this were a democratic pick as vp....to deny such is just intellectually dishonest.
> 
> I am married to a republican and half of my family are republicans, i know what the SANE  republicans are thinking, more than you seem know....the whole country of republicans are not as fervent as the texas republicans are  over this pick....other than getting a kick out of seeing liberals go nuts over it.
> 
> ...



No, the sane Republicans like her just fine.
And your comment about the sane Republicans is a little facile...we all know no sane Republican would marry you.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Please refer to my previous listing.



Ah I see.  Well he was the one who negotiaed for their release, not Reagen.  No, those things are definitly worse than deliberatly lying to the American public, caing a war killing thousands of Americans, over a 100 thousand innocent Iraqis, not killing a foreign leader in stict opposition with everything the taliban stands for, andallowing us to fall into recession.  Beef industry...


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't hate Palin either! I just think she's not fit to govern the US...s'all...


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> "The final year of his presidential tenure was marked by several major crises, including the 1979 takeover of the American embassy in Iran and holding of hostages by Iranian students, a failed rescue attempt of the hostages, serious fuel shortages, and the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan."
> 
> From wiki.
> 
> ...



And yet it pales in comparison to what a right royal fuck up that is George W Bush, who will go down as one of the five - if not number one - worst presidents in US history. What a legacy. You must be proud...


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 12, 2008)

Care4all said:


> Dillo, there is no way on this earth that republicans would be supporting a sarah palin type candidate with very little to NO experience or knowledge of foreign affairs if this were a democratic pick as vp....to deny such is just intellectually dishonest.
> 
> I am married to a republican and half of my family are republicans, i know what the SANE  republicans are thinking, more than you seem know....the whole country of republicans are not as fervent as the texas republicans are  over this pick....other than getting a kick out of seeing liberals go nuts over it.
> 
> ...



and Obama--are you claiming that if the GOP nominated him the Democrats would accept him as qualified?
We have inside the beltway politicians paired up with rookies.
Now it's an ugly mudslinging contest---good look on sorting out facts.
btw---there's lots more to the interview but I see you aren't willing to even look at the rest before passing judgment.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:
*Ah I see. Well he was the one who negotiaed for their release, not Reagen. No, those things are definitly worse than deliberatly lying to the American public, caing a war killing thousands of Americans, over a 100 thousand innocent Iraqis, not killing a foreign leader in stict opposition with everything the taliban stands for, andallowing us to fall into recession. Beef industry...*

Fiddlesticks. Every president either lies intentionally or says something which is untrue at least once during his presidency. Particularly if there are security issues and lives at stake.

The safe, warm, and protected American public can never completely grasp the reality of war. You think that if we hadn't gone over there, people wouldn't have died. You're wrong. They would  have died, and others would have died, and everyone would have suffered. You haven't been exposed to war because there are those who make those tough decisions for you, and because there are those who are willing to die to keep it that way.

But other than that, your post is vague, imprecise, and essentially...well, untruthful. We aren't in a recession, and the rest is just garbled junk.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> No, the sane Republicans like her just fine.
> And your comment about the sane Republicans is a little facile...we all know no sane Republican would marry you.



hahahahahahahahahaha!  now THAT, i might agree with you on!  lmao!

Care


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> Ah I see.  Well he was the one who negotiaed for their release, not Reagen.  No, those things are definitly worse than deliberatly lying to the American public, caing a war killing thousands of Americans, over a 100 thousand innocent Iraqis, not killing a foreign leader in stict opposition with everything the taliban stands for, andallowing us to fall into recession.  Beef industry...




He got them kidnapped in the first place. He negotiated for their release...and failed. He launched a failed rescue attack. The man was a goober.


----------



## Haro (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Haro said:
> *Ah I see. Well he was the one who negotiaed for their release, not Reagen. No, those things are definitly worse than deliberatly lying to the American public, caing a war killing thousands of Americans, over a 100 thousand innocent Iraqis, not killing a foreign leader in stict opposition with everything the taliban stands for, andallowing us to fall into recession. Beef industry...*
> 
> Fiddlesticks. Every president either lies intentionally or says something which is untrue at least once during his presidency. Particularly if there are security issues and lives at stake.
> ...



I am sorry, we are in a RECOVERY period.  I just do not know what we are recovering from.  And a recession is a drop is GNP for more than one quarter and that is what is happening.
I am a military history buff DON'T tell me what I do not understand about war.  I know the horrors.
You said yourself it is never ok to lie.  Bush was especially not in the right by a lie that caused thousands of american deaths.  What are the results?  The taliban are still in Afghanistan while we are in Iraq.  AND HOW CAN I BE MORE SPECIFIC?!


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 12, 2008)

Care4all said:


> hey tm!!!!  good to see you too, where have you been?  all ok with your family??




Im Ok but my Father in Law died on july 1st (the finest man I ever met) that was the same day my rental house went open.

I went from helping the family with his illness to dealing with his death and refurbishing my rental house in one week.

I have been gone to cali to work on the rental and deal with the Beach house Pop left us. I have been home five days and that is the longest Ive been home in months. Tomarrow I go back to the rental to watch it get reroofed.

Then I go to clean the beach house and back to the rental to rent it out.


The family is doing well considering but its going to be a sad christams without Pop. Hes was the best.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> He got them kidnapped in the first place. He negotiated for their release...and failed. He launched a failed rescue attack. The man was a goober.



How did he GET THEM kidnapped in the FIRST place?  I barely remember those years of my life....    and i won't say why......  lol


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> He got them kidnapped in the first place. He negotiated for their release...and failed. He launched a failed rescue attack. The man was a goober.



You are beyond fucking stupid. Just beyond. Please, somebody, start initiating some sort of mental apptitude test people have to take before voting. Allie shouldn't be allowed to vote for a sheriff let alone a president. No wonder Dumbya got in - he has acolytes with just the same number of brain cells voting for him. The US is doomed...


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 12, 2008)

I think someone has a scewed view of history.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 12, 2008)

Truthmatters said:


> I think someone has a scewed view of history.



Positive---very positive


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> And yet it pales in comparison to what a right royal fuck up that is George W Bush, who will go down as one of the five - if not number one - worst presidents in US history. What a legacy. You must be proud...



We have different ideas of what makes a presidency "bad" I imagine. In fact, we have a lot of different ideas. For example:

I'm not disappointed that we aren't losing in Iraq. I guess that's a big difference right there.
I don't lie and say we're in a recession in order to demoralize American citizens.
I don't hate Americans. Big difference between us.
I don't want bad things to come to America and set up house.
I don't have much of a problem with wiping terrorists off the face of the earth. No problem at all.

If the loon left fringe hates Bush and considers him one of the worst presidents ever, I'd say that is a pretty positive endorsement. I haven't agreed with him, but I never felt he was a criminal, as I did Clinton. I never felt he was incompetent, as I did Carter. Well, that's the end of the Dem. legacy for the past 40 years, so I can't really bring up any more bad Dem presidents to compare him with. Sorry.

BEsides,  2/3 of the things the left disengenuously hangs on Bush aren't the doings of his admin, but of your dem CONGRESS which you guys like to pretend doesn't exist, and which has an even lower approval rating than the president.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> and Obama--are you claiming that if the GOP nominated him the Democrats would accept him as qualified?
> We have inside the beltway politicians paired up with rookies.
> Now it's an ugly mudslinging contest---good look on sorting out facts.
> btw---there's lots more to the interview but I see you aren't willing to even look at the rest before passing judgment.



I was a Clinton supporter and felt She was more qualified than Obama.

Now, i am faced with Obama/Biden verses McCain/Palin and with this, I feel Obama/Biden are more qualified as a package than McCain/Palin...

Gotta deal with what one is handed.

And yes, i have not seen all of the full interview and i will listen to it in full...but from what i have seen of it, primarily on the Washington Journal on c-span this morning, i truely do not think she is ready to step in as President.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2008)

dillo....how's the weather in Austin?  feeling the winds yet?


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 12, 2008)

Care4all said:


> dillo....how's the weather in Austin?  feeling the winds yet?



dead calm with only high clouds right now. Winds here are only predicted to be around 40mph. Hope they are right cause the town is FULL. A serious power outage here could hurt big time.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Haro said:


> I am sorry, we are in a RECOVERY period.  I just do not know what we are recovering from.  And a recession is a drop is GNP for more than one quarter and that is what is happening.
> I am a military history buff DON'T tell me what I do not understand about war.  I know the horrors.
> You said yourself it is never ok to lie.  Bush was especially not in the right by a lie that caused thousands of american deaths.  What are the results?  The taliban are still in Afghanistan while we are in Iraq.  AND HOW CAN I BE MORE SPECIFIC?!



"What is happening" means it hasn't happened yet. So we aren't in a recession.

We're recovering from the imaginary melt down the left has been insisting we are going to suffer, for the past 8 years. We're recovering from market fluctuations caused by PANIC started by ridiculous allegations and "predictions" made by spastic lefties.

At any rate, we're not in a recession. You're lying when you say we are.

And being a "history buff" doesn't mean you have any particular understanding of the war. I'm a "history buff" too. Whoopee for us both. I also had a dad, 5 uncles (one of which was a Japanese prisoner of war for 3 years) one brother, a son and daughter in law in the military. I have a Laotian friend who told me of being woken up in the middle of the night at the age of 12 by communist soldiers who lined them up outside, walked down the line, pointed a gun at them and told them "Join us or die and your family with you" and then gave them a gun (that's a communist "draft"). They fought with the army until escaping in a boat (and actually swimming the last stretch). I can smell out people who take their liberty and their safety for granted based on the idiotic things they say about the war in Iraq.


----------



## del (Sep 12, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> dead calm with only high clouds right now. Winds here are only predicted to be around 40mph. Hope they are right cause the town is FULL. A serious power outage here could hurt big time.



good luck.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 12, 2008)

Care4all said:


> I was a Clinton supporter and felt She was more qualified than Obama.
> 
> Now, i am faced with Obama/Biden verses McCain/Palin and with this, I feel Obama/Biden are more qualified as a package than McCain/Palin...
> 
> ...



But you think Obama WILL be president if he wins----and you think he has all the experience he needs ?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> We have different ideas of what makes a presidency "bad" I imagine. In fact, we have a lot of different ideas. For example:
> 
> I'm not disappointed that we aren't losing in Iraq. I guess that's a big difference right there.
> I don't lie and say we're in a recession in order to demoralize American citizens.
> ...



I don't think you are winning or losing in Iraq. It's just a stalemate.

There is no recession, yet. However, lots of folks are doing it tough due to the subprime mortgage debacle. You do know that your govt is bailing out Fannie and Freddie, right? What's that a sign of? Great economics times?

I don't hate Americans at all. I have a strong dislike for stupid, right-wing neocon, religious nutjobs who want to tell everybody else how to live their lives. Unfortunately there are a lot of you over there.

I don't have problems with terrorists being wiped out. But in Iraq any victories seem Phyrric IMO.

If you think the people calling Bush incompetent as an endorsement, then you are nothing but a political version of a Stepford wife....

LOL...LOL..LOL...LOL...I love it. I just knew that soon as the Dems got in charge of Congress they'd be blamed for all of GW and the Rep Congresses fuck ups...LOL...Classic. Just like all the good things that happened under Clinton were the result of Raygun and Bush Snr, and all the bad things that happened under Dumbya were Clinton's fault...LOL>..lOL...

One of the greatest conservative catch cries of the eons has been PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY..yet they ignore that little gem when it comes to their politicos...which is why neocons have NO credibility because they're hypocrites...


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> I don't think you are winning or losing in Iraq. It's just a stalemate.
> 
> There is no recession, yet. However, lots of folks are doing it tough due to the subprime mortgage debacle. You do know that your govt is bailing out Fannie and Freddie, right? What's that a sign of great economics times?
> 
> ...



Oh sure, we're all personally responsible for the choices we make.

But that has nothing to do with laying blame for decisions made by the Congress on the Admin shoulders.

And regarding nutjob neocon right wing..whatever the rest of your garbled rant..it sounds as if you fear what you don't understand and haven't been exposed to, which is at the root of most bigotry. I hope you'll make some sort of attempt to educate yourself and broaden your horizons a bit. One wonders if your own countrymen despise you so much you feel the only place you can gain acceptance is on a US political message board?


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Oh sure, we're all personally responsible for the choices we make.
> 
> But that has nothing to do with laying blame for decisions made by the Congress on the Admin shoulders.
> 
> And regarding nutjob neocon right wing..whatever the rest of your garbled rant..it sounds as if you fear what you don't understand and haven't been exposed to, which is at the root of most bigotry. I hope you'll make some sort of attempt to educate yourself and broaden your horizons a bit. One wonders if your own countrymen despise you so much you feel the only place you can gain acceptance is on a US political message board?



If that is the case re personal responsibility, stop making excuses...

What decisions have Congress made that are their responsbility and not GW's??

You calling me ignorant is like Stalin calling Mother Teresa a despot. Unfortunately I have been exposed to the likes of you, and if you were any more transparent you'd be made of glass. That is the second time you've accused somebody of bigotry today. Projecting maybe?
This is an international messageboard based in the US. There are many people from many different countries
Who says I DON'T peruse messageboards from my own country. God you are beyond dumb. You really are. Maybe if you lost some weight, some of that fat around your brain would disappear and the blood might start flowing through again...one lives in hope...


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Not projecting. It's just rife in lefties. They strut around claiming they hate American Christians, particularly those in certain geographical or economic locations, and they're bigots. You've gotten away with it for years, it's time to call a turd a pile of shit.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> If that is the case re personal responsibility, stop making excuses...
> 
> What decisions have Congress made that are their responsbility and not GW's??
> 
> ...




Point being, it's a US messageboard about US politics, and as I already stated, one wonders why you feel compelled to come here and piss and moan about our political scene, when there's no place on earth where the people are more free, more rich, or better protected. 

I also wonder what compels a foreigner to hit these messageboards, post hatred, drivel, and garbage in general...and then to neg rep with the most insulting and personal sorts of comments he can think of. What's that about? Why do you feel compelled to fantasize about the physical characteristics of posters you don't agree with? Why can't you just stick to the topics?

I'm sure I don't know. Perhaps you could bring one of your countrymen to the board, and they could explain it to us.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> But you think Obama WILL be president if he wins----and you think he has all the experience he needs ?


i think he has the minimum amount of experience that he needs, and the intelligence to figure it out.

And although Mccain may have the experience, I do not believe in his message or his positions that he has taken with foreign affairs or with domestic issues and with McCain comes the Republicans in his Administration, who are more than likely the same crew of advisors that supported and lead Bush in the wrong direction imo...

Our country CAN NOT survive another 4 years added to the 8 years of republican rule in the administration....republicans have screwed up so badly the last 8 years, they do not and should not be rewarded with another chance to F-up....they don't deserve that chance, they have not earned that chance....there is nothing good about rewarding complete failures.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 12, 2008)

Care4all said:


> i think he has the minimum amount of experience that he needs, and the intelligence to figure it out.
> 
> And although Mccain may have the experience, I do not believe in his message or his positions that he has taken with foreign affairs or with domestic issues and with McCain comes the Republicans in his Administration, who are more than likely the same crew of advisors that supported and lead Bush in the wrong direction imo...
> 
> Our country CAN NOT survive another 4 years added to the 8 years of republican rule in the administration....republicans have screwed up so badly the last 8 years, they do not and should not be rewarded with another chance to F-up....they don't deserve that chance, they have not earned that chance....there is nothing good about rewarded complete failures.



Sorry--I didn't get the memo on who exactly will be in the McCain adminstration. Could you share some names with me ?

the minimum amount of experience ?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

Care4all said:


> i think he has the minimum amount of experience that he needs, and the intelligence to figure it out.
> 
> And although Mccain may have the experience, I do not believe in his message or his positions that he has taken with foreign affairs or with domestic issues and with McCain comes the Republicans in his Administration, who are more than likely the same crew of advisors that supported and lead Bush in the wrong direction imo...
> 
> Our country CAN NOT survive another 4 years added to the 8 years of republican rule in the administration....republicans have screwed up so badly the last 8 years, they do not and should not be rewarded with another chance to F-up....they don't deserve that chance, they have not earned that chance....there is nothing good about rewarding complete failures.



What is with the worship of "intelligence"?
How can anyone admire "intelligence" over "accomplishment"?

Besides which, what would lead anyone to think Obama is more intelligent than McCain? Have they taken some test or something? Is this assumption based on the fact that he's managed to reach this age without accomplishing one single thing? That he's good at covering up his messes?

I don't get it.


----------



## sitarro (Sep 12, 2008)

nia588 said:


> I don't hate the woman, i just don't think she's right for the job. the interview she has with gibson just really showed the country that she has no clue about foreign policy. she wouldn't answer his questions. she danced around the Israel/Iran question



You know, you parrots released out of your cages by the Democrats to spread their weak ass shit around the world truly are clueless. Obama has 300 advisors to write what he has to say about foreign policy, what does he know if he need 300advisors?

Sarah Palin is not running for Queen of America, that isn't how it works. If for some reason, she would end up as President, she wouldn't make decisions alone, she would have her Cabinet and many advisors that are experts on everything she needs to know about........ How will Biden or Obama be any different? He tells A STATE SENATOR in a state he's visiting, in a wheelchair, to stand up. Why didn't he know this guy was in a wheelchair if he was going to introduce him to the crowd? I guess his advisors missed something pretty important and yet he is a mere heart beat from the Presidency in the event Obama dies. It is easily just as likely that Osamabama will die in office as McCain, after all, he is Charlie Manson's dream President, one if eliminated could create the race war he wanted. There are plenty of assholes out there that would love to see that happen.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Sorry--I didn't get the memo on who exactly will be in the McCain adminstration. Could you share some names with me ?
> 
> the minimum amount of experience ?



lieberman more than likely  and i do not agree with his view on Iraq and war in general.....

ex senator Graham..... I certainly do not in any way agree with his domestic view of giving all the breaks to the wealthiest and deregulation, we would not be in this housing mess if it had not been for graham's bill to deregulate the industry....

It is the "mind think" of repubs and lieb that is the same type of mind think of the repubs that were in the administration under pres bush...can't seem to get away from it....and we need to get away from it, we have had ENOUGH of it and it has damaged this country of our TREMENDOUSLY....imo.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 12, 2008)

Care4all said:


> lieberman more than likely  and i do not agree with his view on Iraq and war in general.....
> 
> ex senator Graham..... I certainly do not in any way agree with his domestic view of giving all the breaks to the wealthiest and deregulation, we would not be in this housing mess if it had not been for graham's bill to deregulate the industry....
> 
> It is the "mind think" of repubs and lieb that is the same type of mind think of the repubs that were in the administration under pres bush...can't seem to get away from it....and we need to get away from it, we have had ENOUGH of it and it has damaged this country of our TREMENDOUSLY....imo.



ie--you dont know--you're down there in the Republican = Bad category.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not feeling the pain, myself. The myth of the horrible shape of the country doesn't hold water.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I'm not feeling the pain, myself. The myth of the horrible shape of the country doesn't hold water.



for you, that may be the case....not everyone is as fortunate as you seem to be....

i bought my house up here in 2006, it is now worth 30% less than what we paid, our gasoline bill has near doubled, our heating oil bill has doubled in 2 years, our health care insurance for the two of us, went up 32% this year alone, food is up more than 35% up here, primarily due to transportation costs to get it up here...oh, and my hubby got a 5% raise to compensate...yeah....so things are NOT pretty....


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Oil was rationed under Carter.
> He was responsible for shutting down industry in the forests and seas and decimating the economy.
> He was responsible for the bottom falling out of the beef industry in 76.
> He left office while we were in a hostage crisis, which was HIS FAULT.
> Anyway. You get the idea. You want to see what inflation is really like? What it's like to be in a recession? Look at Carter's term.


As for Carter being the reason for the fall of the beef industry that is not true, it was Nixon years that established the policy and Carter was not president until 77' . My mother was a lobbyist for the beef and ranchers at this time. And as for the hostages Carter is the reason why they were released, he lost the election and therefore they were released. And Carter raised interests rate to stop the inflation! Get your facts strait.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

Read this and tell me how bad Carter is again!
Iran Hostage Anniversary, Saturday Is 20 Years Since Americans Held In Iran Were Released - CBS News


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Point being, it's a US messageboard about US politics, and as I already stated, one wonders why you feel compelled to come here and piss and moan about our political scene, when there's no place on earth where the people are more free, more rich, or better protected.
> 
> I also wonder what compels a foreigner to hit these messageboards, post hatred, drivel, and garbage in general...and then to neg rep with the most insulting and personal sorts of comments he can think of. What's that about? Why do you feel compelled to fantasize about the physical characteristics of posters you don't agree with? Why can't you just stick to the topics?
> 
> I'm sure I don't know. Perhaps you could bring one of your countrymen to the board, and they could explain it to us.




For a start, I've been on this board a good year longer than you and it's not all politics, but being a right-wing whackjob, you probably don't realise this.

You might be richer, but IMO you are definitely not freer nor more protected than I am. I feel compelled to "piss and moan" because your retard of a president has policies that affect the rest of the world. If you want to put "rules" on posters from other countries commenting on your little part of the world, then please feel free not to talk about Iraq, Afghanistan, N Korea, Georgia or any other part of the world that is not part of the US.

Considering you've had verbal dihorrea from the second you started posting, it's a bit rich you saying I post drivel. 

As for neg repping, you handed it out first. If you can't handle it, don't dish it out, but being a whining, whinging neocon religious whackjob, also means you are a hypocrite.

As for fantasising, you're the one who stated you were a Teletubbie, not I. And if me dissing you is your definition of foreplay no wonder you come across as totally confused ALL the time...thicko...


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 12, 2008)

sitarro said:


> I guess his advisors missed something pretty important and yet he is a mere heart beat from the Presidency in the event Obama dies. It is easily just as likely that Osamabama will die in office as McCain, after all, he is Charlie Manson's dream President, one if eliminated could create the race war he wanted. There are plenty of assholes out there that would love to see that happen.



Great. Now, no black man can be president of the USA because he might get assassinated and a race war will ensue. I guess no woman can be president because she might get assassinated and a gender war will erupt.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I'm not feeling the pain, myself. The myth of the horrible shape of the country doesn't hold water.



Rising unemployment,  rising gas prices, $200 billion dollars a year down the tube in Iraq, the Big Three automakers on the verge of bankruptcy, the U.S. totally dependent on foreign oil, record trade deficits, record home foreclosures, and a HALF A TRILLION DOLLAR DEFICIT. 

No offense, but are you really this clueless?


----------



## Luissa (Sep 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Rising unemployment,  rising gas prices, $200 billion dollars a year down the tube in Iraq, the Big Three automakers on the verge of bankruptcy, the U.S. totally dependent on foreign oil, record trade deficits, record home foreclosures, and a HALF A TRILLION DOLLAR DEFICIT.
> 
> No offense, but are you really this clueless?


She really is!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 12, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Great. Now, no black man can be president of the USA because he might get assassinated and a race war will ensue. I guess no woman can be president because she might get assassinated and a gender war will erupt.



I know people who actually believe that.

They also think McCain has a better chance of surviving 4 years in the White House with all his medical problems then Obama who is "likely to get shot."

Honestly? If nobody killed Dubya or Cheney in EIGHT years, then I think Obama will be fine for least four.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> What is with the worship of "intelligence"?
> How can anyone admire "intelligence" over "accomplishment"?
> 
> Besides which, what would lead anyone to think Obama is more intelligent than McCain? Have they taken some test or something? Is this assumption based on the fact that he's managed to reach this age without accomplishing one single thing? That he's good at covering up his messes?
> ...



I agree. You don't get it.

Obama has accomplished a lot, and he is on the verge of being elected president of the United States.

Barack Obama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## frazzledgear (Sep 12, 2008)

HoleInTheVoid said:


> It must take tremendous mental gymnastics to quote an entire article and still not know what it says.



LOL -You beat me to that one.  Liberals are known for their complete lack of humor and for taking themselves far more seriously than anyone else ever will.  Given that, why expect the guy to know what this article said?


----------



## sitarro (Sep 12, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Great. Now, no black man can be president of the USA because he might get assassinated and a race war will ensue. I guess no woman can be president because she might get assassinated and a gender war will erupt.



Never said that, besides, when and if a black man runs for President he will no doubt be a Republican. Only Democrats would run a mixed race guy who was raised by his white Mother and Grandparents as a black man, what a joke.

I guess you don't remember Charlie Manson and his "Helter Skelter" plans. Even though Obamasama isn't a black man, there are enough people(93% of black people)who believe he is or is close enough, that it would work for Charlie's plan.

If Obamosama is so qualified, why is he employing 300 foreign policy advisors? What a pathetic joke he is.


----------



## frazzledgear (Sep 12, 2008)

Care4all said:


> for you, that may be the case....not everyone is as fortunate as you seem to be....
> 
> i bought my house up here in 2006, it is now worth 30% less than what we paid, our gasoline bill has near doubled, our heating oil bill has doubled in 2 years, our health care insurance for the two of us, went up 32% this year alone, food is up more than 35% up here, primarily due to transportation costs to get it up here...oh, and my hubby got a 5% raise to compensate...yeah....so things are NOT pretty....



Well, with Obama you can expect your health insurance costs to at least triple from there in the form of taxes to pay for that "free" universal healthcare coverage you no doubt believe will end your health insurance costs; gas prices aren't under the control of a President from an oil consuming country, and while many countries in OPEC would love to see the POTUS come begging them to increase supply, since they are the ones making the real killing on the higher prices -it isn't going to happen.  So those increased  transportation costs which have driven up your food bill will remain.  As will paying more for heating oil for your house.  What your house is worth today doesn't mean much unless you are planning to sell it today and is the least of your problems.  

But the good news is that with Obama, your tax bill will go way up and not just to pay for that "free" universal healthcare coverage, but all those other entitlement programs he wants to create you won't qualify for anyway -so you will have even less disposable income than ever before.  At the end of 4 years, if you are really lucky -your husband will still have a job but with far less purchasing power and if you are really, really lucky still able to hang on to that house.  

Obama is offering the very same failed policies of Carter and promising an economy as it existed under Clinton.  A con game if I ever saw one since those Carter policies only resulted in a Carter economy and it was Reagan policies that resulted in a Clinton economy -polar opposite policies.  The best entertainment available will be the Democrats and liberal media trying to explain why you are so much better off with an economy with so much higher unemployment, interest and inflation rates and far less purchasing power.  They did under Carter too who was tossed out in four years.  Took years longer than that to fix the damage he did.  

The Democrats drag this crap out full force just in time for the next generation too ignorant to learn from history to buy into it.  So after personally learning the hard way, you can expect to be among those trying to warn the next generation getting ready to fall for the identical crap.  You will be rewarded for it by being told you are ignorant and stupid and lectured about why they are so much smarter than you although more ignorant than any previous generation.  Happy days are here again, huh?


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2008)

frazzledgear said:


> Well, with Obama you can expect your health insurance costs to at least triple from there in the form of taxes to pay for that "free" universal healthcare coverage you no doubt believe will end your health insurance costs; gas prices aren't under the control of a President from an oil consuming country, and while many countries in OPEC would love to see the POTUS come begging them to increase supply, since they are the ones making the real killing on the higher prices -it isn't going to happen.  So those increased  transportation costs which have driven up your food bill will remain.  As will paying more for heating oil for your house.  What your house is worth today doesn't mean much unless you are planning to sell it today and is the least of your problems.
> 
> But the good news is that with Obama, your tax bill will go way up and not just to pay for that "free" universal healthcare coverage, but all those other entitlement programs he wants to create you won't qualify for anyway -so you will have even less disposable income than ever before.  At the end of 4 years, if you are really lucky -your husband will still have a job but with far less purchasing power and if you are really, really lucky still able to hang on to that house.
> 
> ...



Bill Clinton - eight years of peace and prosperity

George Bush - eight years of war and debt

McCain voted with Bush 90% of the time.

John McCain.....help him clean up the mess he created.


----------



## Dr Grump (Sep 13, 2008)

sitarro said:


> Never said that, besides, when and if a black man runs for President he will no doubt be a Republican. Only Democrats would run a mixed race guy who was raised by his white Mother and Grandparents as a black man, what a joke.
> 
> I guess you don't remember Charlie Manson and his "Helter Skelter" plans. Even though Obamasama isn't a black man, there are enough people(93% of black people)who believe he is or is close enough, that it would work for Charlie's plan.
> 
> If Obamosama is so qualified, why is he employing 300 foreign policy advisors? What a pathetic joke he is.




Yep I remember Helter Skelter. Which has what to do with Obama?? 

WHo are these advisors? When does he speak to all 300 of them? Having lived in Kenya, Indonesia and the States, that alone makes him more qualified than the current ijit in the WH.

That aside, I actually don't have a prob if McSame is elected. I do have a problem if he dies and Dumbya Mark II becomes president. That will be a huge problem. However, if that does occur, you will no doubt find that out yourselves...


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> Bill Clinton - eight years of peace and prosperity
> 
> George Bush - eight years of war and debt
> 
> ...



Bill Clinton - Years of terrorist attacks on American troops and even the World Trade Center, then let OBL go when he had him in his hands.

George Bush - One terrorist attack on America during his term that was the worst in the history of America and wrecked havock on our economy, but yet never another. Bush has kept us safe.

McCain - will keep America safe.

Barack *Hussein* Obama - doesn't know his ass from a whole in the ground about world affairs or protecting America, and his stinking name sounds like a terrorist.


----------



## del (Sep 13, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> Barack *Hussein* Obama - doesn't know his ass from a whole in the ground about world affairs or protecting America, and his stinking name sounds like a terrorist.



wholely shit, are you sure you're not making this hole thing up?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 13, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> Bill Clinton - Years of terrorist attacks on American troops and even the World Trade Center, then let OBL go when he had him in his hands.
> 
> George Bush - One terrorist attack on America during his term that was the worst in the history of America and wrecked havock on our economy, but yet never another. Bush has kept us safe.
> 
> ...



and your point would be.....o on top of your head....


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 13, 2008)

HoleInTheVoid said:


> Between homosexuality, condoms and abortion...he's already gotten his wish.
> 
> heh




pstt....conservatives dont have believe in sex...


----------



## editec (Sep 13, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> "What is happening" means it hasn't happened yet. So we aren't in a recession.
> 
> We're recovering from the imaginary melt down the left has been insisting we are going to suffer, for the past 8 years. We're recovering from market fluctuations caused by PANIC started by ridiculous allegations and "predictions" made by spastic lefties.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Allie, you are so clueless about what's happening in the banking industry.

The Fed is shitting bricks right now because Lehman is going down, right now.

The derivitives market is imploding and the number of banks teettering on the edge of insolvency is in the hundreds perhaps the thousands.

Now, I cannot fault _you _for not knowing that, because what is happening in the arcane world of high finance isn't often reported in the news, or when it is, it is done in such as way as to prevent a panic, but believe me things are not going well in that world.

Know that the best economists in the world are trying deperately to keep the whole thing from melting down, though.

Know that your government just took on $5 TRILLION dollars in risky mortgages in hopes of keeping things from going _CRASH!_

Monday is going to be a very interesting day on the market, I suspect.

*



Lehman a test of government will on bailouts

Click to expand...

*


> Fri Sep 12, 2008 7:40pm EDT
> 
> 
> By David Lawder - Analysis
> ...


 
It's so complex that I can't understand the details, but the interconnectedness of these big banks makes then more likely to fail when one of them goes down and we're looking right now at some of the largest banks in America facing insolvency.

And, the Feds do NOT ghave the money bil them out, either.

All the Feds can do is try to find another bank with the dorayme to save the ones going down.

You really do not understand how bad things are when the FED make you and I responsibile for $5 TRILLION dollars in dubious mortgages, do you?

Ignorance truly is bliss.

Wish I had some.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Sep 13, 2008)

The basis of this thread is bullshit.  

If we dare criticize Palin, we hate her.  If we say that living next to Russian isn't foreign experience, we hate her.  If we say that trying to fire a town librarian for not giving her full fealty is bullying, we hate her.  ect. etc, tce.

She isn't qualified to be vice president or surely president.  Her interview showed that she isn't ready.

Get off your  hate shit and face the facts.  If people think she isn't qualified to sit one old heartbeat away from the presidency, we have the right to say that.

Hate, Hate, Hate, that's all some on the right can say when you disagree with them.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 13, 2008)

frazzledgear said:


> Well, with Obama you can expect your health insurance costs to at least triple from there in the form of taxes to pay for that "free" universal healthcare coverage you no doubt believe will end your health insurance costs; gas prices aren't under the control of a President from an oil consuming country, and while many countries in OPEC would love to see the POTUS come begging them to increase supply, since they are the ones making the real killing on the higher prices -it isn't going to happen.  So those increased  transportation costs which have driven up your food bill will remain.  As will paying more for heating oil for your house.  What your house is worth today doesn't mean much unless you are planning to sell it today and is the least of your problems.
> 
> But the good news is that with Obama, your tax bill will go way up and not just to pay for that "free" universal healthcare coverage, but all those other entitlement programs he wants to create you won't qualify for anyway -so you will have even less disposable income than ever before.  At the end of 4 years, if you are really lucky -your husband will still have a job but with far less purchasing power and if you are really, really lucky still able to hang on to that house.
> 
> ...



frazzle, you don't understand Obama's healthcare proposal, which is NOT universal health care paid for by our gvt taxes.  

me personally, i don't think anything should be done with universal healthcare UNTIL the underlying problems with the yearly double digit rises in costs are addressed and reformed, starting with the Medicare Pill Bill....and streamlining the paperwork..., it will bankrupt our country with just our Medicare and Medicaid costs.
----------------------------------------
President's policies can cause price rises in gasoline...WAR for instance, where we use a ton more oil in deploying our troops, affects the prices of gasoline tremendously because of it's "demand" factor being added in to normal demand.

Buying in to our oil reserves affects it, which is another task of the President.

Friendly relations with oil producing countries and the President's policies regarding such affects it.....(Venezuella as example)

The president and his party's policy positions on regulation or deregulation affects the price of oil/gas as well....(deregulating the speculation of oil has caused a great deal of the oil bubble we saw)

The president's different energy dept's positions and stances on oil leases also affect the price of oil/gas...

And whether to release our oil reserves on to the market affects the price of gas and oil.

The president's positions on conservation also leads Congress, affects the supply and demand and the price of oil/gas....(telling everybody to continue to buy those big suv's because we have the right to drive them)

There are many more things that affect oil/gas prices that the President has control or the position of leadership that could and does affect the price of oil/gas.
-----------------------------
on the house dropping 30% since we bought it, has TRAPPED US, IN TO having TO STAY HERE in Maine and gives us no options....like moving to a southern state where oil is not necessary to heat ones home.

-------------------------------

As i said previously, there is NO FREE UNIVERSAL healthcare plan that Obama is proposing....

it is a plan with private insurance companies similar to Romney's plan in massachusetts, only obama does not make it mandatory to buy in to as romney's plan required.
------------------------------------
Under this administration and this congress, we ALREADY have MUCH MUCH MUCH LESS purchasing power than we had under the Clinton administration and his congress.  And it will ONLY GET WORSE, but not because of Obama, but because of the actions of this present President and his congress....the damage has been DONE with their excessive overspending and tax policies.  

*Why would I want to continue on the same disasterous road that President Bush has put us on?*-------------------------------------------------------------

Obama is not Carter and he is not President Bush either....nor is he a Kennedy or a Reagan....

---------------------------------------------------------
Our country has been messed up so badly these past 8 years that no matter who takes the position of President, we have a VERY HARD ROAD ahead of us.

Those responsible for this HELL that we face should NOT be put back in power and rewarded with another chance.....it would be irresponsible for us to keep us on the same path and negligent to not punish those that did it to us....Republicans for the most part, and their policies of overspending and borrowing from foreigners, which essentially a HUGE TAX INCREASE on us all imho.

care


----------



## frazzledgear (Sep 13, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> pstt....conservatives dont have believe in sex...



Never fails to amaze me the self-created and false stereotypes liberals WANT to believe about the other side.  LOL

Poll: More Republicans Satisfied With Sex Lives Than Democrats  Espella Humanzee | Conservative Man?

And this poll came out with the same kind of results that every poll on this does.  (In addition, other polls have shown that Republicans have better mental health and are happier than Democrats -and it doesn't change with level of income.  Poor Republicans are happier than poor Democrats too.)

As you can see from this poll, Republicans are happier in their committed relationship than Democrats are;  a higher percentage of Republicans report to being "very satisified" with their sex life compared to Democrats and  Republicans are even more likely to wear sexy garments to enhance their sex life than Democrats are. 

And my absolute favorite -Democrats are more likely to fake orgasm than Republicans are.  

But then, considering some of the Democrat women -Janet Reno, Hillary Clinton, Rosie O'Donnell, bug-eyed Nancy Pelosi, Helen Thomas, Andrea Dworkin, Susan Estrich...you get the idea.  If you have to first wonder about the gender of some of them before having to face up to major questions about their  personal hygiene -those polls are pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## frazzledgear (Sep 13, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> The basis of this thread is bullshit.
> 
> If we dare criticize Palin, we hate her.  If we say that living next to Russian isn't foreign experience, we hate her.  If we say that trying to fire a town librarian for not giving her full fealty is bullying, we hate her.  ect. etc, tce.
> 
> ...



If you want criticize Palin, criticize her policies as governor.  Instead of how she and her husband have organized their family support system when it only has to work for THEM, not you.  Historically, the most demanding part of the job of VP -is the actual campaign itself.  Not the office of VP which actually has fewer demanding duties than that of governor.  Make your criticisms legitimate criticisms and discussions can be about actual and REAL issues.  But if your criticisms are simply more smears and character assassination, then don't expect to be applauded for it.

While Palin has been criticized for her "You can see Russia from here" comment -as if that was all she said about her relevant experiences as governor, it was only the beginning of what she actually said.  Interesting that every leftwing source invariably leaves off the rest of her comments.  Which included the fact that as Alaskan governor, she had to deal with national security, oil and licensing issues that involved Russia.  Russia is only 7 miles from the Alaskan border, so national security issues there involve far more than in ANY of the states which share borders with other states.  A governor is Commander-in-Chief of the state's National Guard in every state of the Union.  Because these two highest elected executive jobs call for far more skills in common than what separates them, historically governors have always been considered MORE qualified for President than Senators in terms of relevant experience.   

The jobs of Senator and President have no interchangeable skills just because they are elected offices.  What is necessary to be an effective legislator has nothing to do with what is necessary to be an effective executive.  Not talking about policy differences here  - but just the basic skills required to even do the job effectively.  

Obama hasn't been a Senator long enough to know if he even has the necessary skills to be an effective Senator -much less ready to use it as a springboard for the Presidency.  So far his biggest "accomplishment" as Senator was to request more than $700 million in pork and wasteful spending -in just 18 months!  And he voted against de-funding programs the OMB said had proven to be entirely ineffective, had accomplished none of their goals and simply wasted their budgets.  So we do know he is quite willing to keep throwing good money after bad.  Not a quality I want in President though.   

Governors work full time.  A President is on the job 24/7 even while on "vacation" where his work just moves to that location with him -which would be a real shock to a Senator used to part-time work.  Senators work less than half the year.  A state legislator works 1/3 of the year.  Obama was a community organizer for the radical leftwing organization ACORN before that -which was also part time work.  *Which gives him a resume consisting of just three part time jobs that left him with absolutely ZERO skills or qualifications to do ANY executive job.*  He sure couldn't get a job as a top executive in the private sector with that resume -but people like you want to give him the the most difficult and demanding one of all?  

Obama, Biden, McCain and Palin actually have no foreign policy experience.  People who do besides a President are rarely in an elected office.  Senators and governors cannot make foreign policy.  Senators are just some of the biggest critics of a President's foreign policies.  Being a critic of someone else's doesn't mean it gives YOU any experience with it though.  I know when someone is singing badly, but that doesn't mean I can sing any better.  Being the critic is the EASY part.  I'm tired of hearing people claim that a freshman Senator on the job for a mere 18 months (but actually DOING the job for just 5 of those months) before running for President, with nothing but traveling on vacation or living as a child in a country like Kenya is somehow "foreign policy experience".  It is no such thing.  Otherwise we actually have tens of thousands of people in this country who have lots and lots of "foreign policy" experience involving the Bahamas, Martinique, Cancun,  Europe etc.  Unless someone is actually part of a President's foreign policy team or has advanced degrees in foreign affairs -that person has no foreign policy experience.  He just has an OPINION.

Holding the 2nd highest executive office has always been considered a qualification for running for President because what a President needs FIRST and foremost - are effective EXECUTIVE skills, not legislative skills.  If he can't effectively run an executive office, it doesn't matter what particular policies he has -he is unlikely to get many, if any, of his policies he campaigned on off the ground at all.  And people like you think a fine place for us all to see if Obama can even develop any executive skills whatsoever -is by handing him THE single most demanding executive office of all!  I'll PASS on that, thank you.  

Palin has held 2 of the 3 highest elected executive offices.  She did both executive jobs so effectively that she has the highest approval ratings of any governor in the country.  Governors get that when they are effective at their job - not just for being there.  Palin proved she as the necessary executive skills to run the office effectively.  Neither Republicans nor Democrats have EVER claimed that being a governor made someone unqualified for either VP or President  -at any time in HISTORY!  Democrats are only insisting its just being a governor THIS time that makes her unqualified.  Which is TOTAL BS.  They are doing it because they KNOW for a fact that Palin's resume leaves her more qualified for the office Obama wants in the first place!  Which is why they keep comparing her qualifications to Obama's -not Biden's.  Palin's track record -whether you agree with her particular policies or not, proves she has the actual executive skills required to effectively run an executive office.   Something Obama doesn't have at all -even though seeking an even higher executive office than Palin.  It is why the other side focuses so critically on Palin.  Because Obama is the one who falls far short on real qualifications -and they know it.  He has neither the experience in government service that McCain does, nor the necessary executive skills that Palin does.

As for whether Palin can step in as President should something happen to McCain.  Since McCain's mother is still kicking ass at 96 and doesn't look like she's ready to call it quits on that just yet -I wouldn't expect McCain to kick the bucket before she does.  But IF he were to die in office, her experience as governor and VP combined - will leave her even MORE qualified for the job of President than Obama and Biden combined are RIGHT NOW.


----------

